# Scary stuff



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As much as I dislike Obama I have tried not to think of him as anti American. With this effort, and the effort to help Iran get a nuke which his deal will guarantee in ten years, there is nothing else one can think. Everything he does destroys jobs, small business, racial relations, national security, and economic recovery.



> An Asian trade deal being negotiated in secret by the administration would let an international tribunal overrule state and federal laws to help foreign firms, a new issue congressional and legal opponents are raising in hopes of slowing the race for passage


For the full story: http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/new-t ... le/2564133


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This administration has been doing this the whole time with everything.

They are not "transparent", They are not "putting its citizens first", He isn't fighting for the "middle class", etc.

All the other stuff he was preaching. He is doing none of it. Yet the average American doesn't notice and thinks he is still the best thing since sliced bread. Many who voted for him when you present them with the facts. Still think it is Bush's fault for stuff this president has made law.

One of the funniest things I read online (in the comments section) of this one article. This article was about the economy/housing crisis. One guy chimed in and said.... but wasn't bush president at the time everything collapsed! But yet the average American or average voter doesn't realize is that any law put on the books or gets passed takes about 4 years to get implemented totally. So with the housing issue people forget that it was Clinton who put on the books the loose lending and 0 down stuff and let anyone pretty much get a loan.

But that just shows you how "dumb" the average voter is and we are the only ones to blame. Instead of watching new from the world. People watch the Kardashians, Dancing with the Stars, Real World, Teen Mom, etc. We watch "reality" tv instead of educating ourselves with what the world is doing or the happenings in our own country. We let the media and other news outlets make up our minds for us.... This is both for Fox and MSNBC. Both lean too far in each direction or try and "sway" the coverage.

Anyways i will get off my soap box.

But yes this is another issue that will help move more jobs or out source stuff. But yet our economy is doing so great... Just listen to the media... they will tell you.... uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Every time I hear an under informed liberal open their mouth two old cliché's cross my mind.

1. Beam me up Scotty their is no intelligent life down here.
2. The gene pool needs chlorine.


----------

